# VITAMINS!! can we give multivitamins to pigeons made for human ?



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Can we give pigeons multivitamins made for human in their water ?
My friends use to give them multivitamins called Revital made for humans


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

. I would stick with them vitamins that are made for pigeons


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Here in India, vets normally do prescribe human vitamin supplements for animals and birds, mainly because of the dearth of real bird medicines. It is difficult to get the dosage right for these supplements. 

Revital...is it not an Indian drug meant to improve strength and stamina? I am not sure if that could be given to pigeons. The dosages can be too big for them sometimes. I do give multivitamins prescribed by our vet (which is actually prescribed for infants). Haven't had any problems with that. But Revital..I just checked now, it has ginseng..which I think is safe enough for pigeons...but in higher doses you never know. Depends on how long your friends have been giving it and whether they have observed any side effects...


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

i have heard if we give them small amount of vitamins there be no harm..

i mean 1 tablet to 20 birds in drinking water.. 

twice a week.. ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Bikram,
Well,if one can find those vitamins which are intended for vet use then why go for those which are for humans???
Vitamins that are for humans use can be used for pigeons if the constituents which form them matches to what we need for pigeons. Many liquid vitamins which are for human use have sweetner in them or are sugar based,those should be avoided.
Revital has what they call "energy boosters" which I will think about giving to pigeons. Those Energy boosters wear off from bodies in 12 to 24 hours. Revital which is sold here for humans is intended for daily use,Is it the same Revital what you have there???
We give vitamin supplements to pigeons to give them what they may lack, revital as such....
You said your friends have been using revital for pigeons. Well, what difference did they feel by giving revital...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have different needs than pigeons. I would stick to a pigeon vitamin.


----------

